# Adopted A Rescue Horse Justice *ROAN?*



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

I adopted this horse. Payed for an eye removal and after she healed for a couple weeks brought her home. She was starved and beaten. The owner was who crushed her eye in. She always had other horses with crushed eyes.
I have watched her get healthier. She is the biggest sweetheart anyways, I can not figure out what kind of roan she is. I am pretty sure she is a roan.

Here are some pictures. First are some of her in the summer when she was still gaining weight and then slowly moving to winter as she got darker.

























Just looking at her legs I would say Chestnut. Then I get confused because her main and tail seem to dark. I have never seen a chestnut roan with that dark of a main and tail and face. Sorry if I am just pretty stupid with roans lol they confuse me. Maybe she isn't even a roan?

They lady that had her and others had bred her and a few other mares to a fewspot Appy.


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Also the blanket she has on was what she came with from the rescue. I got her a new one. That on rubbed her shoulders. I hated it.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She is a beauty! so nice of you to take her. Ya the black mane and tail confuses me to. sorry no help from me  maybe brown?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She looks like a liver/sooty chestnut with roan


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Liver chestnut roan


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, liver chestnut. Possibly sooty, but the mane color looks to match her neck/body color in her winter/less roaned coat, so sooty's not necessarily present.

Poor girl... no horse should have to suffer that kind of abuse :-( Glad she found her way to you, though!


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Thank you guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Why do you put the best hay in the bottom of the bucket?...:rofl:


----------



## khollon (Jan 21, 2013)

Like a rose gray... Blue roan deal . Ish . Maybe ? Either way
I am absolutely in love with it .)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks like a total diff horse with the pounds on her. ! she is a cutie.
She looks sweet just following along the trail. Brown roan ? I am not good at these new color terms.. sooty etc.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful horse, roan has always been one of my favorite colors. She is a dark chestnut roan.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

How nice of you to adopt her. She's really pretty )


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Thank you guys =) She is the biggest sweetie ever. So glad to have her.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

i can't see the pictures... :/


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*If you don't mind me asking, approximately where do you live? 

I live in northeastern Arizona (near Show Low) and your trees and terrain look much like ours. *



Ambomoonu said:


> I adopted this horse. Payed for an eye removal and after she healed for a couple weeks brought her home. She was starved and beaten. The owner was who crushed her eye in. She always had other horses with crushed eyes.
> I have watched her get healthier. She is the biggest sweetheart anyways, I can not figure out what kind of roan she is. I am pretty sure she is a roan.
> 
> Here are some pictures. First are some of her in the summer when she was still gaining weight and then slowly moving to winter as she got darker.
> ...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

She's pretty, good for you for taking her in. How is she adjusting with having one eye? 

Abusive people are ignorant people, I think.


----------

